# Need to lose the belly



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well most of you will know I have lost around 4.5 stone in weight which I don't mind saying I am proud of Anyway I still have a bit of a belly,its pretty solid so it must be muscle anyway what can I do to get it flatter?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Loads of pelvic thrusting!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Well most of you will know I have lost around 4.5 stone in weight which I don't mind saying I am proud of Anyway I still have a bit of a belly,*its pretty solid so it must be muscle anyway* what can I do to get it flatter?


Wrong! the fat is behind and pushes the gut out, lot's of leg raise exercise plus plenty of cardio exercises, and as the aboe poster suggests , plenty of pelvic thrusting, so get yourself a lady friend and get sh*****g :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Plenty of core work along with some more cardio :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind of exercises guys?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

^ 
He means [email protected]


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Google laser lipo suction and yes it does work.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> ^
> He means [email protected]


I know that:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Are sit up any use?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cardio


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Are sit up any use?


Already said, leg raises for the lower stomach, you don't even need to buy any equipment, and you can start right now, 3 sets of 4 , 3 times a day for starters :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> ^
> He means [email protected]


Noooo....that'll be 'phwoar work'. 

Here ya go Ross : http://www.menshealth.com/fitness/core-workout-4


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Going to try the leg raises later on:thumb:


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Are sit up any use?


Sit-ups are worthless. A standard crunch in good form is an ideal starting point.

Bear in mind that it is possible to have muscle below fat. So, diet remains vital. Stomach fat is seen as the most difficult to shift in men - that's nonsense as fat is removed at the same rate across the body. However, fat does deposit in greater density in certain areas according to sex and body shape.

Target your exercise and continue cutting. If you want to improve the latter then point Google towards subcutaneous fat and alpha 2 lypolysis.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

HIIT - is your answer.

Remember 70% weight loss occurs in the kitchen, 30% in the gym.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol well i spend 90% of my time in the kitchen.. and none in the gym lol.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol well i spend 90% of my time in the kitchen.. and none in the gym lol.


Ha ha, I knew I was gonna have to explain myself - you know what I meant.

ps - got any spare magicfoam for sale? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: yes but i enjoy exploiting these little things :lol: makes my day..

lol you'd be cheaper just getting the 5L from the group buy or AB themselves.. its not expensive, and it works out cheaper than buying it from me(postage is so expensive for me)


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

As said in a previous post you need to lower your body fat as a whole, spot reduction isn't possible
Your abs are muscles just like the rest of the body, the way to make the muscles grow is to add resistance
If you have access to a gym put a plate (say 15/20 kg) on your chest and do between 12 and 15 reps for about 3 sets, when you feel like you can do more than 15 up the weight 
Also cable crunches are a great exercise, do these with the same rep range as above


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Tried some leg raises last night and I did feel the muscles in my lower stomach working:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> Tried some leg raises last night and I did feel the muscles in my lower stomach working:thumb:


Nice one Ross - how's it feeling Today ? :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Nice one Ross - how's it feeling Today ? :thumb:


Great,kicked the workout and fitness up a gear :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> Great,kicked the workout and fitness up a gear :thumb:


Well done skinny  :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Well done skinny  :thumb:


Hey:lol:


----------

